# Xerox Phaser 8560 Solid ink



## SKA (May 8, 2007)

I joined this forum not too long ago and I'm still researching what type of printer (laser or inkjet) I should buy. I was just about to be sold on the Epson R1800, because of the pigment inks but then I came across a Laser printer from Xerox that uses solid inks. Has anyone tried these printers with heat transfers?

2nd question: The Epson C88 is also looking like not a bad solution, does anyone know the cost per page for a full color photo 8 x 10 on these printers if we were to go with a bulk ink system? I c an not seem to get this info from Espon.

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Ska,​ 
Unless something has changed Solid Ink Printers are not a good choice for doing heat transfers because they need extreme heat to keep the Ink (sort of like a crayon stick) melted inside the machine. Heat transfer paper would probably melt in the machine before it gets completely through the machine.

You would be better served going with an Epson model or a Laser printer. Solid Ink "Is Not a Laser Printer" it uses "Crayon like sticks" that must melt inside the machine.


----------



## SKA (May 8, 2007)

Thank you Angela, looks like we'll be trying out the Epson and I just ordered a Konica Minolta 5430 laser just because it was a great deal. 

Sharon


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

SKA said:


> Thank you Angela, looks like we'll be trying out the Epson and I just ordered a Konica Minolta 5430 laser just because it was a great deal.
> 
> Sharon


Hi Sharon,

If you bought a Minolta Laser you can use that for doing heat transfers.

http://www.themagictouch.com/imaging/pictures/pgkm5430.pdf

The link is a compatibility guide for paper sold by;

The Magic Touch USA - Full Color Image Transfer Paper


NOTE: I am not suggesting you buy paper from them. I'm just showing that your printer can be used to do transfers.

I suggest before buying a large quantity (if you decided to buy from them ask for samples) as years ago i purchased paper from them. I printed well but wouldn't press well so i was stuck with an entire 100sheet pack of paper.

Anyway, much success with whatever you decide.


----------



## diane143 (Nov 17, 2006)

The original poster should search the forum for wax, phaser etc to find additional info on them. 

Diane


----------



## rahikalhasan (Jan 20, 2012)

Concord Supplies' brand compatible and remanufactured products are 100% guaranteed. Buy with confidence! If our compatible or remanufactured products do not meet your satisfaction, just return the merchandise within 1 year for exchange. Our compatible products are made with the highest quality new & recycled components in ISO9001/14001 certified factories and are 100% OEM Compatible. Our compatible and remanufactured products are guaranteed to meet or exceed the performance of your original cartridge and print tested at the factory. Expected page yield from Concord Supplies products under normal usage will meet or exceed OEM product quantities.

*Buy Xerox Phaser 8560 Ink, Printers, Maintenance - Concord Supplies*


----------

